# type of cedar tree



## headintodawoods (Sep 28, 2004)

I am looking to plant cedar on my property but all I can find is eastern rwed cedar. This is the type that look like a christmas tree. I want the cedar tree that has a trunk and not limbs that come up all the way from the ground. We have some of both types on my property but nobody can tell me the difference. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't think that there is a difference in your case.
eastern red cedar is usually a one trunk tree that, if it has light, will produce branches almost from the ground up. As the tree gets older it starts to shade out the lower limbs and they die and fall off. This can also be caused by other trees close by shading the lower branches. Cedar trees like light, if you find them in the deep forest it is because the forest was cleared at some point. they do not, as a general rule grow in the forest itself. 
The term "cedar" is problematic itself.
The only "true" cedars are the Cedrus genus, Atlantic cedar, Deodore cedar and cedar of Lebanon.
Here in the US, we call all kinds of things cedars
Eastern Red Cedar is really a juniper (Juniperus virginiana) it has the red heartwood that smells good, and is the kind I was just talking about.
Atlantic White Cedar (Chamaecyparis thyoides) is very straight and tall and favors swamps in the North.
Common Juniper is a shrub (although it is very large) it usually has a lot of trunks.

hope this helps

David


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

very good info there.
Also what we call arborvitae here in the state is what they call white cedar in Canada aye? Deer love them as they provide all the nutrients that deer need to thrive as well as providing cover. deer browsing will cause them to achieve that look sooner too.


----------

